# WTB: Seiko Z20 strap



## it'salivejim

*WTB: Seiko Z20 strap*


View Advert


I only really want the 18mm bead blasted buckle but happy to take the whole strap. Anyone? :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

it'salivejim



*Date*

05/10/22



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

